# $2,000 referrals.



## mizzrock

If you refer a friend to lyft and not from uber (but I assume they can be) 

Anyone believe this? 
Anyone doing this?


----------



## Mr Potato

just saw it. the first ride needs to be completed before march 5th though. only a week left


----------



## Pedruber

That's a big incentive and highly unlikely to get it even if you were to do it today. They control when you finally get approved to drive and that doesn't seam like enough time to me. I can read the email now: Thanks for reaching out, unfortunately, the new driver's first trip did not end until after midnight on March 5th, therefore you are not eligible for the bonus...

If they were really serious, they would provide 2 weeks to make the first trip.


----------



## mizzrock

Pedruber said:


> That's a big incentive and highly unlikely to get it even if you were to do it today. They control when you finally get approved to drive and that doesn't seam like enough time to me. I can read the email now: Thanks for reaching out, unfortunately, the new driver's first trip did not end until after midnight on March 5th, therefore you are not eligible for the bonus...
> 
> If they were really serious, they would provide 2 weeks to make the first trip.


I guess we'll see I found someone and we're applying in person tomorrow. Hopefully she can get her first ride by March 5th and we both get $1,000


----------



## just drive

Was it an email?


----------



## dgerch

Is there a limit to how many we can refer.


----------



## mizzrock

just drive said:


> Was it an email?


Yes.


----------



## just drive

Must be a targeted market only.


----------



## mizzrock

dgerch said:


> Is there a limit to how many we can refer.


Not to my interpretation.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

mizzrock said:


> Yes.


POST # 7/@mizzrock: I HATE to 
raise the Spectre of #[F]UBER 
Pranks Past. Last year they Paid
Di$ruptor Trainees to Order over
5000 Rides from Lyft, only to then
Cancel all of them.

ANYONE? Correct me if I am wrong
on this but $2000 (even if split) WAY
exceeds Past Spiffs by at least a factor
of Four.


----------



## Unico

From what I understand from their promotions page 
I cant post links... just look up current promotions

1. Apply after 2/25
2. Complete first ride on or before March 5th
3. Must complete 30 rides

There is a note on the bottom of the page... the catch?
_Note: For all of the above promotions, please allow up to seven days to receive the bonus, *after reaching 30 rides*. If you encounter issues with processing the bonus, please reach out to us no later than March 31st._


----------



## Tommy B

the fine detail no matter how much i tried to read, the browser did not open lol


----------



## Killeen Ubur

mizzrock said:


> I guess we'll see I found someone and we're applying in person tomorrow. Hopefully she can get her first ride by March 5th and we both get $1,000


Shit her first ride would be me if I was you LOL


----------



## Tommy B

Well i just reffered someoone to them using my code, i got a verification for it, Refer drivers with your link, and if they complete 20 rides in their first 30 days you'll both get $200. no $1000 each was mentioned.


----------



## Unico

Looks like they changed their Note at the end of page

Before : _Note: For all of the above promotions, please allow up to seven days to receive the bonus, after reaching 30 rides. If you encounter issues with processing the bonus, please reach out to us no later than March 31st._

After: _**Note: For these promotion*s, please allow up to seven days to receive the bonus, after reaching 30 rides. If you encounter issues with processing the bonus, please reach out to us no later than March 31st._

Seems like they added an asterisk, and the $1,000 Double-Sided Referral Bonus does not have an asterisk


----------



## Casandria

The big referral bonus is only if you refer a driver from another ridesharing company that isn't already signed up with Uber. Not sure how they are verifying that information, but that's the caveat.


----------



## Unico

Where are you guys getting this information from?


----------



## KrisThuy

https://www.lyft.com/drivers/KRISLOVET2
1k for you
and 1k for the driver that reffered you guys

u just have to complete 1 lyft ride
dont have to be a driver from uber
u can be a new driver and get the same bonus

oh yeah must complete 1st trip b4 march 5

lyft said they speed up the hiring process that u can start driver after 3business days
their background check takes 2days


----------



## mUberIE

puber said:


> Deadline to sign up was on February 25


On or after.


----------



## mizzrock

Killeen Ubur said:


> Shit her first ride would be me if I was you LOL


You're right! Good thinking!!


----------



## mizzrock

mUberIE said:


> On or after.


Between today when we received the email (2/25) or after but before (3/05) they must get their ride (only one) and be approved.


----------



## Pedruber

first ride by march 5, then 30 more by march 31 and then, if, big if, i haven't read the fine print but i suspect they'll tie it in to a 90% acceptance rating which is very hard to do, if not impossible, with lyft in south fla; i had three pings today that after traffic time added to the eta were in excess of 18 minutes


----------



## puber

http://i.imgur.com/K7YFJUs.png


----------



## AmberLamps

Pedruber said:


> first ride by march 5, then 30 more by march 31 and then, if, big if, i haven't read the fine print but i suspect they'll tie it in to a 90% acceptance rating which is very hard to do, if not impossible, with lyft in south fla; i had three pings today that after traffic time added to the eta were in excess of 18 minutes


Your tripping, there is no where it says they need to complete 30 rides. It is one ride on or before march 5th. Does anyone know if you get approved to drive before submitting the medical and car inspection docs? Cuz if they do expedite the background checks then the only hold dup would be the physical and car inspection (Denver market here)

"
*$1,000 Double-Sided Referral Bonus*
Philadelphia, Boston, Chicago, Washington, D.C., Denver, Seattle, Atlanta, Austin, Dallas, San Diego, San Jose, Miami, Nashville, San Francisco, Los Angeles


Apply on or after midnight on Wednesday, Feb. 25
Complete first ride on or before Thursday, Mar. 5
Must enter referrer's code on signup
Expect payment in 1-2 pay cycles


----------



## Uber-Doober

Mr Potato said:


> just saw it. the first ride needs to be completed before march 5th though. only a week left


^^^
How fast can they fast-track a Santander lease?


----------



## Young Lee

Last month I was deactivated from Uber because my driver rate was 4.59. And then sadly I became a Lyft driver without any promotion. And now I got this E-mail from Lyft. 
If you guys want to become a Lyft driver, please use my code. My code is *DANIELY183947
*
-------------This is the E-mail I got from Lyft-------------
Friends don't let friends miss out on Lyft promotions. Refer a new driver in Los Angeles starting today, and you'll both get $1,000 if they give their first ride before March 5.
Share Your Code: *DANIELY183947 
Share the news fast - they need to give a ride before March 5, and it'll take a couple days for us to run your friend's background check*. Make sure they include your referral code when they apply


----------



## just drive

The nice referral bonuses are targeted offers. If you didn't get invited to use it, it won't work


----------



## drovetobroke91604

I referred someone and got an email that I'll get $50 once they complete their 30 rides. 
Weary on the guarantee


----------



## dgerch

Does anybody have a definitive answer whether the referral only needs to complete one ride by March 5 or one ride by March 5 and an additional 30 rides?


----------



## Killeen Ubur

Unico said:


> Where are you guys getting this information from?


Lyft e mailed us


----------



## Tommy B

At the end, only drivers get hurt not Uber or Lyft etc. More drivers means less bread! Less money, more time you need to drive, so these referrals good or not, the back fire will show within a year.


----------



## AmberLamps

dgerch said:


> Does anybody have a definitive answer whether the referral only needs to complete one ride by March 5 or one ride by March 5 and an additional 30 rides?


Its very clear only one ride by march 5th. No where does it say they need 30 rides. That is only for other promotions


----------



## AmberLamps

Tommy B said:


> At the end, only drivers get hurt not Uber or Lyft etc. More drivers means less bread! Less money, more time you need to drive, so these referrals good or not, the back fire will show within a year.


Its very simple, I cannot make any reasonable money driving people around, so i will put in the hours getting payed the big bucks by referring other people to drive. I have made over 6k in referral and maybe $500 in driving fares....rather work smart than hard.


----------



## Dts08

Ya they will sign them up, run them thru the checks and activate their phone the day after the first ride deadline...no one gets a G..


----------



## AmberLamps

Dts08 said:


> Ya they will sign them up, run them thru the checks and activate their phone the day after the first ride deadline...no one gets a G..


That is a possibility. I signed up s bunch of friends...we will see what happens.


----------



## AmberLamps

But so far i have recieved all referral bonesus from both companies. It did take some emails and trips to local office to get these referrals but in the end they always payed.


----------



## Dts08

AmberLamps said:


> That is a possibility. I signed up s bunch of friends...we will see what happens.


And here's the other side to that.. Sign up do the first ride and quit..they o u a G...that's y I think there is more to it


----------



## AmberLamps

There really isnt tho. As ive stated I have recieved 6k from referrals. Mostly from uber. And thise are the same "just one ride" and they pay out.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Anyone sign up for this yet that's been activated to drive already? I just applied, probably gonna wash the car and do the mentor ride Monday morning. Are you activated once you complete your mentor ride? Hoping that gives me enough time for the March 5th deadline


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Anyone sign up for this yet that's been activated to drive already? I just applied, probably gonna wash the car and do the mentor ride Monday morning. Are you activated once you complete your mentor ride? Hoping that gives me enough time for the March 5th deadline


Once you do your Mentor Ride, the mentor has to send them your info and what s/he thinks of you. You will received an email letting you know if you passed or not, then they do a background check! they usually say 7-21 days for the process. I got OK'd in a day and a half. ask your mentor what you should do as trade dress, as in state of CA you have to have something that shows you are a lyft driver


----------



## CTV

Unico said:


> From what I understand from their promotions page
> I cant post links... just look up current promotions
> 
> 1. Apply after 2/25
> 2. Complete first ride on or before March 5th
> 3. Must complete 30 rides
> 
> There is a note on the bottom of the page... the catch?
> _Note: For all of the above promotions, please allow up to seven days to receive the bonus, *after reaching 30 rides*. If you encounter issues with processing the bonus, please reach out to us no later than March 31st._


This is what the promotion in Austin Tx says: 
_*Note: For starred promotions, please allow up to seven days to receive the bonus, after reaching 30 rides. If you encounter issues with processing the bonus, please reach out to us no later than March 31st._

_The split $2K IS NOT starred. but that is in our Market_

_*Current Promotions*
We're always working hard to grow the driver community, and encourage you to help. Here's how you can make some extra money this week - just pay close attention to the cities, dates, and amounts listed.
En Español

*$1,000 Double-Sided Referral Bonus*
Boston, Nashville, Chicago, Denver, Dallas, Philadelphia, and Washington, D.C.


Apply on or after midnight on Wednesday, Feb. 25
Complete first ride on or before Thursday, Mar. 5
Must enter referrer's code on signup
Expect payment in 1-2 pay cycles
*$1,000 Sign-On Bonus*
Philadelphia, Boston, Chicago, Washington, D.C., Denver, Seattle, Atlanta, Austin, Dallas, San Diego, San Jose, Miami, Nashville, San Francisco, Los Angeles


Apply on or after midnight on Wednesday, Feb. 25
Complete first ride on or before Thursday, Mar. 5
Must enter the code BENJAMINS on sign up
Expect payment in 1-2 pay cycles
*$500 New York City Double-Sided Referral and Sign-On Bonus*

Apply on or after midnight on Wednesday, Feb. 25
Complete first ride on or before Monday, Mar. 2 at 9 a.m. local time
Must enter the code BENJAMINS on sign up
Expect payment in 1-2 pay cycles
*Boston, New York City*
Drivers who receive the email to opt in to this program, and give at least 30 rides in the Boston or New York City coverage area between Thursday, Feb. 26, at 5 p.m. local time and Sunday Mar. 1 at 8 p.m. local time, are eligible to receive a $500 bonus. No more that two rides can be with the same passenger.

*Chicago, Denver, Atlanta, Miami, Dallas, Nashville, Washington, D.C., Philadelphia*
Drivers who receive the email to opt in to this program, and give at least 30 rides in the specific market's coverage area between Thursday, Feb. 26, at 5 p.m. local time and Sunday Mar. 1 at 8 p.m. local time, are eligible to receive a $300 bonus. No more that two rides can be with the same passenger.

*San Francisco*
Drivers who receive the email to opt in to this program, and give at least 60 rides in the San Francisco coverage area between Friday, Feb. 20, at 5 p.m. local time and Friday Feb. 27 at 8 p.m. local time, are eligible to receive a $300 bonus. No more that two rides can be with the same passenger.

*Los Angeles*
Drivers who receive the email to opt in to this program, and give at least 60 rides in the Los Angeles coverage area between Friday, Feb. 20, at 5 p.m. local time and Friday Feb. 27 at 8 p.m. local time, are eligible to receive a $300 bonus. No more that two rides can be with the same passenger.

*San Diego*
Drivers who receive the email to opt in to this program, and give at least 60 rides in the San Diego coverage area between Friday, Feb. 20, at 5 p.m. local time and Friday Feb. 27 at 8 p.m. local time, are eligible to receive a $150 bonus. No more that two rides can be with the same passenger.

*$200 Double-Sided Referral**
There's never been a better time to bring your friends on board. In Boston, Chicago, Denver, Washington D.C., Philadelphia, Nashville, New York City, and Dallas we're bonusing both the referrer and the new driver $200, if the new driver fits the criteria:


Apply on or after Feb. 2, and before Feb. 25.
Applicants in Dallas, New York City, and Philadelphia must apply on or after Feb. 5.
Enter the referrer's unique referral code in their Lyft application during sign-up.
Complete a Welcome Ride on or before Mar. 1.
Complete 30 rides on or before Mar. 15.
*$200 Sign-On Bonus**
We're offering an additional $200 sign-on bonus for new drivers in Boston, Chicago, Denver, Washington D.C., Philadelphia, New York City, Seattle, and Dallas. Here's how to sign up:


Must have opted in before Feb. 22.
Give your first ride on or after Feb. 6.
Complete 30 rides on or before Mar. 1.
*$100 Resurrection Bonus**
If you're already a Lyft driver in Boston, Chicago, or Denver, but haven't driven in awhile, we have a promotion for you too:


Return to the road after giving zero rides between Jan. 9 and Feb. 6.
Give your first ride between Feb. 7 and Feb. 22
Complete 30 rides on or before Mar. 1.
*Note: For starred promotions, please allow up to seven days to receive the bonus, after reaching 30 rides. If you encounter issues with processing the bonus, please reach out to us no later than March 31st.
_


----------



## AmberLamps

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Anyone sign up for this yet that's been activated to drive already? I just applied, probably gonna wash the car and do the mentor ride Monday morning. Are you activated once you complete your mentor ride? Hoping that gives me enough time for the March 5th deadline


I wouldnt wait till monday. Do it today or to tomorrow. After mentor ride you have to wait on background check can take anywhere from 24hrs to a few weeks.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

I just got an email that stated since they got so many new applicants, they've stopped the promotion, this is in Silicon Valley, bummer


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Apparently they are giving up in the RDU area. No drivers, no pax and no bonuses.


----------



## AmberLamps

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> I just got an email that stated since they got so many new applicants, they've stopped the promotion, this is in Silicon Valley, bummer


Hahaha thats pretty absurd...roll out a promo and it only lasts one day


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

AmberLamps said:


> Hahaha thats pretty absurd...roll out a promo and it only lasts one day


They said cause they got so many applicants, they didn't need more. This sucks, I have found my spot, and I pretty much have it to myself, and I getting pinged non stop for 4-5 hours.

I would hate for that to go away


----------



## mizzrock

AmberLamps said:


> Its very simple, I cannot make any reasonable money driving people around, so i will put in the hours getting payed the big bucks by referring other people to drive. I have made over 6k in referral and maybe $500 in driving fares....rather work smart than hard.


I find it's harder to promote than just drive. Although I am anti social (to a degree).


----------



## mizzrock

AmberLamps said:


> That is a possibility. I signed up s bunch of friends...we will see what happens.


Come back after March 5th when your friends do the one ride.


----------



## mizzrock

AmberLamps said:


> Hahaha thats pretty absurd...roll out a promo and it only lasts one day


It was pretty unorganized.


----------



## AmberLamps

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> They said cause they got so many applicants, they didn't need more. This sucks, I have found my spot, and I pretty much have it to myself, and I getting pinged non stop for 4-5 hours.
> 
> I would hate for that to go away


Ive never found it worth my time driving...only stay active to make money off referalls and will only drive when they give some absurd promotion for drivers who have been inactive...like the $500 bonus for 30 rides the other weekend. I think its its insanity to try to drive any other time...i could work at mcdonalds and make more.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

AmberLamps said:


> Ive never found it worrh ny time driving...only stay active to make money off referalls and will only drive when they give some absurd promotion for drivers who have been inactive...like the $500 bonus for 30 rides the other weekend. I think its i sanity to try to drive any other time...i could work at mcdonalds and make more.


I agree, the spot I have is about 5 minutes from my house, and I do driving within a 10 mile radius. I pick up about $150 in about 4 hours with only about 80-100 miles of driving most of which is paid.


----------



## AmberLamps

Just got this email for Denver market....
Glad i got my 4 people in yesterday and all of them did mentor rides today, should be a nice little pay check if they all go through...hahah

Yesterday we announced our $1,000 sign-on and driver referral bonuses, which resulted in thousands of new applications - proving that no one can hustle as hard as Lyft drivers.

Because of the unprecedented response, we've extended the timeline and updated the requirements for this promotion to make sure as many drivers as possible can get their bonus.

*Drivers in eligible markets who apply after 12 p.m. PST (3 p.m. EST) local time today will need to give 30 rides by Sunday, March 8, to get their $1,000 bonus. If you or your friends applied before 12 p.m. (3 p.m. EST) today, this change doesn't apply. Just get that first ride done by March 5. 
*


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

AmberLamps said:


> Just got this email for Denver market....
> Glad i got my 4 people in yesterday and all of them did mentor rides today, should be a nice little pay check if they all go through...hahah
> 
> Yesterday we announced our $1,000 sign-on and driver referral bonuses, which resulted in thousands of new applications - proving that no one can hustle as hard as Lyft drivers.
> 
> Because of the unprecedented response, we've extended the timeline and updated the requirements for this promotion to make sure as many drivers as possible can get their bonus.
> 
> *Drivers in eligible markets who apply after 12 p.m. PST (3 p.m. EST) local time today will need to give 30 rides by Sunday, March 8, to get their $1,000 bonus. If you or your friends applied before 12 p.m. (3 p.m. EST) today, this change doesn't apply. Just get that first ride done by March 5.
> *


I just re-read the email. Silicon Valley didn't get the 2nd option. They just no more. I should be expecting a flood of new drivers. Time to pray to the Rideshare gods that all will be OK


----------



## AmberLamps

IM sure you'll be fine, the 4 people i referred are only doing the one ride, then canceling so it doesn't mess up their insurance.


----------



## UberDesson

I was excited at first about this Lyft promo. Told four of my friends about it and two of them came over to sign up. It was around 2 PM today. Then, I tried to show them the website, and the promo was changed without notice! It was discontinued by 12 PM (noon) today. WTH... Lyft, you have dissapointed us... We felt like Lyft was playing us for a fool.

This is what the promo now says

*If you applied before 12 p.m. (3 p.m. EST) on February 27*
*$1,000 Double-sided Referral Bonus*

Philadelphia, Boston, Chicago, Washington, D.C., Denver, Seattle, Atlanta, Austin, Dallas, San Diego, San Jose, Miami, Nashville, San Francisco, Los Angeles


Apply between Thursday, Feb. 26 and 12 p.m. PST (3 p.m. EST) Friday, Feb. 27
Complete first ride on or before Thursday, Mar. 5
Must enter referrer's code on signup
Expect payment in 1-2 pay cycles

https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1859265


----------



## Ubermanpt

They really don't give a lot of turnaround time on the bonus and it could be a lot of drivers don't get their background checks til after the 5th so they don't qualify. What started as a great bonus program and was very successful could really backlash if people who signed up don't qualify because they can't drive before the 5th.


----------



## flyingdingo

mizzrock said:


> If you refer a friend to lyft and not from uber (but I assume they can be)
> 
> Anyone believe this?
> Anyone doing this?


Yes, it's real. I did nine. Here in Atlanta they provided free lunch and invited us to bring our referrals with their cars in person. I shepherded all of them through the process. Now all they have to do is accept one ride before March 5th, and boom! They get $1000 and so do I. That's $9000 for me.


----------



## flyingdingo

drovetobroke91604 said:


> I referred someone and got an email that I'll get $50 once they complete their 30 rides.
> Weary on the guarantee


That email is wrong. Lyft was notified and corrected it.


----------



## Ubermanpt

flyingdingo said:


> Yes, it's real. I did nine. Here in Atlanta they provided free lunch and invited us to bring our referrals with their cars in person. I shepherded all of them through the process. Now all they have to do is accept one ride before March 5th, and boom! They get $1000 and so do I. That's $9000 for me.


What happens if they don't get approved by March 5th? Because so many people signed up lyft could not approve some riders until after the 5th and not have to pay. Did anyone hear about how long it will take to get approved? For current lyft drivers, how long did it take you to get approved?


----------



## flyingdingo

Ubermanpt said:


> What happens if they don't get approved by March 5th? Because so many people signed up lyft could not approve some riders until after the 5th and not have to pay. Did anyone hear about how long it will take to get approved? For current lyft drivers, how long did it take you to get approved?


We asked that question at the event, and they said they are rushing the approvals. My sister already got hers.


----------



## AmberLamps

Just to clarify (at least for here in the Denver Market), does lyft require drivers to get the medical exam and car check up like Uber requires before they drive. By require I mean do they have to email the documents to lyft? Or is it just a trust thing on the driver that they got these document?


----------



## UberDesson

flyingdingo said:


> Yes, it's real. I did nine. Here in Atlanta they provided free lunch and invited us to bring our referrals with their cars in person. I shepherded all of them through the process. Now all they have to do is accept one ride before March 5th, and boom! They get $1000 and so do I. That's $9000 for me.


Wow... good for you man... It didn't work out for me & 4 of my friends cuz Lyft cut it short. I could've got 4 of them to sign up had Lyft extended it another 24 hrs.


----------



## UberDesson

AmberLamps said:


> Just to clarify (at least for here in the Denver Market), does lyft require drivers to get the medical exam and car check up like Uber requires before they drive. By require I mean do they have to email the documents to lyft? Or is it just a trust thing on the driver that they got these document?


The process to become a Lyft driver requires a meeting in person with a Lyft Mentor. So after a Lyft applicant turns in his application & docs, he will be informed through email to meet his mentor. I don't think medical exam is required at all. At least not when I applied last year.

Make sure to clean your car thoroughly, empty the trunk completely, dress properly, check all the lights, signals, tires, wipers, etc, and bring your Driver License, car registration & insurance with you, when meeting your mentor. The mentor then checks your documents, inspects your car, and asks you to drive your car around the block. It will take about 45 minutes from start to finish.

After you pass this "Mentor Test", the mentor will take your profile photo and car pictures. Then for the final step (after "Mentor Test"), Lyft will initiate criminal and driving background checks.

Hope this helps... If you are the referrer, tell your referee(s) what I mentioned here...


----------



## Ubermanpt

UberDesson said:


> The process to become a Lyft driver requires a meeting in person with a Lyft Mentor. So after a Lyft applicant turns in his application & docs, he will be informed through email to meet his mentor. I don't think medical exam is required at all. At least not when I applied last year.
> 
> Make sure to clean your car thoroughly, empty the trunk completely, dress properly, check all the lights, signals, tires, wipers, etc, and bring your Driver License, car registration & insurance with you, when meeting your mentor. The mentor then checks your documents, inspects your car, and asks you to drive your car around the block. It will take about 45 minutes from start to finish.
> 
> After you pass this "Mentor Test", the mentor will take your profile photo and car pictures. Then for the final step (after "Mentor Test"), Lyft will initiate criminal and driving background checks.
> 
> Hope this helps... If you are the referrer, tell your referee(s) what I mentioned here...


The big question is how long after you do your mentor ride does it take t actually drive (background checks)


----------



## UberDesson

Ubermanpt said:


> The big question is how long after you do your mentor ride does it take t actually drive (background checks)


Criminal & driving background checks, in my case, took about 2 days... This promo really is not planned well from the beginning giving little time to all new applicants to complete the entire process.


----------



## Ubermanpt

Or planned well so they get a lot of applicants and don't have to pay the bonuses


----------



## UberDesson

I forgot to mention one thing. Some mentors are very picky, so make sure to dress properly, be pleasant & polite, be professional & courteous. He or she will ask you a few questions to see if you have good inter-personal & customer-service skills. Treat this "Mentor Test" like a job interview.


----------



## UberDesson

Ubermanpt said:


> Or planned well so they get a lot of applicants and don't have to pay the bonuses


Could be, but I think Lyft is just so disorganized when it comes to PROMOS.


----------



## drovetobroke91604

My concern is that my friend can't even get a mentor to meet with him in LA. He said they're all to busy.


----------



## Ubermanpt

Just curious if anyone knows anyone who signed up and hit approved already ?
Can imagine a lot of unhappy people if they don't get a chance for bonus after signing up. Maybe even not driving for lyft, so could really backfire on them


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Ubermanpt said:


> Just curious if anyone knows anyone who signed up and hit approved already ?
> Can imagine a lot of unhappy people if they don't get a chance for bonus after signing up. Maybe even not driving for lyft, so could really backfire on them


I'm just waiting on the background check...did my mentor ride on Friday


----------



## Blackaltima

I signed my wife up in la, used the promo code and she did mentor ride on sat. But I have not received a referral confirmation from lyft yet. I have emailed 4 times now with no response. I have a buddy who signed up last week and got a confirmation email that day. Just wondering if anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Ubermanpt

I know someone who signed up Friday and got the confirmation email Friday but hasn't heard anything else yet. Gonna be a lot of upset people who will never drove for lyft if they screw around with the bonus money


----------



## uberguuber

Ubermanpt said:


> I know someone who signed up Friday and got the confirmation email Friday but hasn't heard anything else yet. Gonna be a lot of upset people who will never drove for lyft if they screw around with the bonus money


yea I got my confirmation email too. I have not heard back either, and it stipulates I have to do my first ride by the 5th. BUT if am not approved before then, no bonus... would not be a good way to start.


----------



## Sydney Uber

AmberLamps said:


> Your tripping, there is no where it says they need to complete 30 rides. It is one ride on or before march 5th. Does anyone know if you get approved to drive before submitting the medical and car inspection docs? Cuz if they do expedite the background checks then the only hold dup would be the physical and car inspection (Denver market here)
> 
> "
> *$1,000 Double-Sided Referral Bonus*
> Philadelphia, Boston, Chicago, Washington, D.C., Denver, Seattle, Atlanta, Austin, Dallas, San Diego, San Jose, Miami, Nashville, San Francisco, Los Angeles
> 
> 
> Apply on or after midnight on Wednesday, Feb. 25
> Complete first ride on or before Thursday, Mar. 5
> Must enter referrer's code on signup
> Expect payment in 1-2 pay cycles


I'm thinking that they are trying to baffle Politicians and Legislators with bullshit signup and driver stats.

Politicians become very populist when they see a crowd of people gathering for any reason.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I wish I had more mentor experience, or else I would bee at HQ doing mentor stuff and get paid 35/mentee 

I took a friend to sign up and we saw ppl come in and out seeking mentors. that would've easily been 350/day at least


----------



## Lyft4uDC

also apparently they have another promo where anyone signed up after the 5th has until the 8th but needs to do 30 rides.


----------



## AmberLamps

Ubermanpt said:


> Just curious if anyone knows anyone who signed up and hit approved already ?
> Can imagine a lot of unhappy people if they don't get a chance for bonus after signing up. Maybe even not driving for lyft, so could really backfire on them


The 4 people i signed up are only driving for the promo. Once payed out all 4 will cancel


----------



## tyler86tn

I e-mailed Lyft support re: How long will background checks take and they replied, "In general we see background checks take up to a few days to pass, and I typically don't see any that take a week or more.”

I'm thinking this is either a huge scheme just to get people to sign up and drive (Lyft: oops, all background checks took over one week to complete past the March 5th deadline, limiting the number of drivers and new referrals earning the $1000 bonus) OR (Lyft: let's run these checks ASAP and get more people on the road).

Obviously I'm hoping for the latter. All of my referrals have completed the mentor ride and are just waiting their background checks. Where is everyone else in the process? Has anyone had a referral pass the check?


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I generally feel lyft wont pull an uber but who knows. its bad business if those who do sign up and get screwed wont drive.


----------



## Ubermanpt

I th


tyler86tn said:


> I e-mailed Lyft support re: How long will background checks take and they replied, "In general we see background checks take up to a few days to pass, and I typically don't see any that take a week or more."
> 
> I'm thinking this is either a huge scheme just to get people to sign up and drive (Lyft: oops, all background checks took over one week to complete past the March 5th deadline, limiting the number of drivers and new referrals earning the $1000 bonus) OR (Lyft: let's run these checks ASAP and get more people on the road).
> 
> Obviously I'm hoping for the latter. All of my referrals have completed the mentor ride and are just waiting their background checks. Where is everyone else in the process? Has anyone had a referral pass the check?


i think the problem is they got so many people that they weren't expecting it so maybe they don't approve as fast to save some money. I bet though if they do that many drivers won't drive for them because that is shady and it will hurt them more. No one here yet has been approved and told us


----------



## Blackaltima

Sent in another email, I gave benefit to them that it was the weekend but after 5pm Monday still no response. I will leave lyft and back to uber only if they screw me on this deal. Sure hope they do the right thing, I made more working the guarantees this weekend than I do with uber. Uber has come they with every promotion offered to me. Never had to chase the money down. The money might not be worth the fight if it takes weeks to get it.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Any current lyft drivers that can share how long it took to get activated once the mentor ride was passed?


----------



## 84483Team

in la I signed up, same day did the mentor, next day was approved! Two days total.


----------



## Blackaltima

I signed up for lyft 3 weeks ago. Mentor was on a Monday afternoon and got approved on that thur morning. So 3 business days. 

My referral did mentor on sat. Hoping to get approved bye wed. Someone said they were going to expedite the background checks.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

I approved the next day.


----------



## AmberLamps

EVERYONE JUST RELAX AND STOP SENDING THEM EMAILS ALSO.


----------



## AmberLamps

One of my referrals just got approved and is now about to take me on her first ride....will let you guys know if/when we get payed.


----------



## Ubermanpt

Know someone that signed up and did mentor Friday and got approved late today so they are speeding up the process. Good job lyft!!!
You can see more cars on the road lately, could give uber a run especially if they do the guarantee's


----------



## Lyft4uDC

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Any current lyft drivers that can share how long it took to get activated once the mentor ride was passed?


I applied to lyft before uber by a few days. Took two weeks back in August. Uber got me activated and iPhone shipped before lyft got me on Tue road.


----------



## AmberLamps

I had the idea to now refer these same drivers to UBER to get the 1k offer from them. I was looking at my lyft pay statement and there is nowhere with my name on the pay statement. So im sure i could just let these drivers who just signed up for lyft use my old lyft pay statements before 1/8/15 to qualify for the Uber 1k. Anyone think this will work? Uber is super laxed about the referrals and always pays out as long as you take the time to go to their office and make sure they know your trying to get the referrals.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

AmberLamps said:


> I had the idea to now refer these same drivers to UBER to get the 1k offer from them. I was looking at my lyft pay statement and there is nowhere with my name on the pay statement. So im sure i could just let these drivers who just signed up for lyft use my old lyft pay statements before 1/8/15 to qualify for the Uber 1k. Anyone think this will work? Uber is super laxed about the referrals and always pays out as long as you take the time to go to their office and make sure they know your trying to get the referrals.


they said it would take 1-2 pay cycles before the payout happens


----------



## AmberLamps

Lyft4uDC said:


> they said it would take 1-2 pay cycles before the payout happens


what does this have to do with anything I said in my post?


----------



## Lyft4uDC

AmberLamps said:


> what does this have to do with anything I said in my post?


sorry I misread. uber doesn't care. just tell them they drove for lyft and if theres any referrals $$ then they'll apply it to them and you. Just don't be surprised if uber tries to screw you guys out of it though. As long as they enter your driver code that is.


----------



## AmberLamps

Never been screwed out of it by UBER. If I haven't got payed a referral. I just go down to their office and talk to someone and they immediately fix it and it gets applied instantly that day to my pay statement. UBER is the best with referral bonuses. I even had a driver I signed up in December (when they were offering the $500 referral for 30 rides) He completed them before the new year and neither of us got payed. He procrastinated about going into the office to talk to them until after they released the new 1k referral promo in late January. He then went to the office to ask about his referral bonus and they just automatically gave us both the 1k bonus, even though he had signed up way before that bonus was released. To me it seems like they really don't care and will just give you anything you ask for. I have made 6k off Uber referrals in 6 months....I never drive....just keep telling them im going to drive if they threaten to deactivate me,


----------



## Lyft4uDC

AmberLamps said:


> Never been screwed out of it by UBER. If I haven't got payed a referral. I just go down to their office and talk to someone and they immediately fix it and it gets applied instantly that day to my pay statement. UBER is the best with referral bonuses. I even had a driver I signed up in December (when they were offering the $500 referral for 30 rides) He completed them before the new year and neither of us got payed. He procrastinated about going into the office to talk to them until after they released the new 1k referral promo in late January. He then went to the office to ask about his referral bonus and they just automatically gave us both the 1k bonus, even though he had signed up way before that bonus was released. To me it seems like they really don't care and will just give you anything you ask for. I have made 6k off Uber referrals in 6 months....I never drive....just keep telling them im going to drive if they threaten to deactivate me,


heh. did the same with lyft this past week. but I felt deep down it was too good, so I literally forced 6 people to sign up and do one ride for both of us to get 1k. so im expecting 6k soon. well, when they pass BG check that is. shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Blackaltima

I did get an email back last night. Support just asked for name and phone number of referral. Seems to be heading in the right direction. Now she just needs to get approved!


----------



## mizzrock

flyingdingo said:


> Yes, it's real. I did nine. Here in Atlanta they provided free lunch and invited us to bring our referrals with their cars in person. I shepherded all of them through the process. Now all they have to do is accept one ride before March 5th, and boom! They get $1000 and so do I. That's $9000 for me.


I did that Friday and my referral can't sign in.


----------



## Bart McCoy

yeah i see they added 30rides to the promo
would be bad if they dont get the $1,000 after that
everyone who signed up please keep us posted


----------



## gamester990

Waiting as well for background check on $1000 promo. I just need to do my 1 ride by Thursday midnight.....but if they don't approve me by then , I will be extremely upset and disappointed by this promotion and it will give Lyft a bad rep.


----------



## Bart McCoy

gamester990 said:


> Waiting as well for background check on $1000 promo. I just need to do my 1 ride by Thursday midnight.....but if they don't approve me by then , I will be extremely upset and disappointed by this promotion and it will give Lyft a bad rep.


yeah, but what if they approve you friday?
you'll be in lyft, but no $1,000
and then you cant come sign up for another $1,000 offer because you're already signed up....with 0 rides


----------



## gamester990

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, but what if they approve you friday?
> you'll be in lyft, but no $1,000
> and then you cant come sign up for another $1,000 offer because you're already signed up....with 0 rides


Then I will deal with their Customer Service to see if they will honor the promotion or not; then go from there.


----------



## Eagle_Uber

gamester990 said:


> Then I will deal with their Customer Service to see if they will honor the promotion or not; then go from there.


Yup I'm going to say honor it or I'll continue driving with uber plain and simple.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Welp, it's been two business days since I passed the mentor ride (Friday) and still not activated yet. I'm going to become very anxious if I'm not activated by tomorrow


----------



## UberDesson

I can see it coming already... Many angry drivers asking about this promo... Many drivers who passed the "Mentor Test" will not have their background check completed on time nor will they be able to give a ride by March 5. I think this is going to be a big blunder for Lyft. Whoever started this did not think it through well.


----------



## Underthebus

I got started with Lyft in Austin just before the $1k double-sided promo, and as soon as I did, I got the e-mail telling me about it. Ran around Thursday night and Friday calling and talking to all kinds of people about it and giving them my referral code. I only know for sure that 1 of my friends/referrals applied on Thursday night and completed their mentor ride Friday morning, as well as getting their notifications that they passed. As of now he still hasn't been activated to drive. E-mailed Lyft yesterday asking about it and haven't received any response yet. Getting really tired of these goddam TNCs dodging accountability.

I drove all night Saturday with non-stop requests and don't have any information about the $35 hourly guarantees I was supposed to get either.


----------



## 84483Team

got a response after 3 email 

Thanks for the emails. I looked at your driver application and I do see that you will get the bonus after you complete 20 rides in 30 days. Both you and the driver that referred you will receive a notification e-mail that day. The bonus will then automatically appear on your next daily summary, and you’ll be paid in that week’s driver deposit. Happy Lyfting,


----------



## uberguuber

Yea I think we just got "uberred" by lyft...


----------



## Ubermanpt

Would be a great time to approve everyone where the weather is bad. That way they can say they approved them in time and the drivers can't complete the ride by tonight because of the weather or no one going out so no riders.


----------



## flyingdingo

uberguuber said:


> Yea I think we just got "uberred" by lyft...


Yes, we did. **** em. I'm done with Lyft. I'm a good driver with a 5-star rating.


----------



## SuperWagon

Surprise, surprise...

*Forbes: After Record Signups, Lyft Might Not Deliver Its $1000 Bonuses To Drivers*
* 3/04/2015 @ 5:00PM *

How do Uber and Lyft recruit new drivers? Expensively.

For the past year, the ride-hailing services have beenraining cash on potential drivers, with extra bonuses forthose of its rivals, because they are the backbone of the business - and many of them don't stick around for more than a year.

We've seen $500 bonuses, $45-an-hour guarantees, even $1,000 bonuses. But Lyft raised eyebrows last week when it said it was willing to pay $2,000 to have new drivers do just one ride by Thursday: $1,000 to the driver, and $1,000 to the referrer.

That's the kind of deal that gets people running to sign up - and they did. So many of them, in fact, that Lyft said Wednesday it might not be able to get all interested drivers approved to drive in time to qualify for the payout.

In an email to drivers Wednesday, Lyft said that the promotion "brought the biggest wave of applicants in Lyft history," but that background and DMV checks can take time. Those factors are "outside our control," the company said, and drivers who don't move through all the steps to be allowed to drive by March 5 might not get the bonus.

On Facebook threads about the email, drivers were peeved. "This is a HUGE DEAL, as I've sent this offer through my family and friends," one driver wrote. "My reputation is on the line here! Not to mention the reputation and integrity of LYFT."

The company promised an update by Friday, after the promotion ends. It's possible that Lyft honors the $1,000 for drivers who didn't qualify in time due to background or DMV checks or that Lyft extends the deadline for drivers who applied in time.

But more interestingly, this $1,000 scuffle highlights a constant weak spot for on-demand companies: rapid expansion takes time and money, and it doesn't always go smoothly.

It's been fascinating to watch both Uber and Lyft constantly tweak real-world incentives like bonuses, surge pricing and ride-acceptance requirements to ensure a seamless in-app experience for customers - a driver waiting just a few minutes away no matter when or where. Usually they've been successful. When Uber announced in January that it was going to pay out high guaranteed hourly wages for drivers in some markets, it allowed the company to attract drivers - and keep them away from Lyft.

But some steps don't scale as well: background and DMV checks can take time, depending on how many counties a driver has lived in or what gets surfaced in a check. New Lyft drivers also have to meet in person with a "mentor" for a vehicle check and quick driving test before they can pick up passengers (something Uber isexploring in a regional pilot). One driver in Los Angeles tweeted that he signed up for Lyft for the $1,000 was unable all day Saturday to do his first ride because no mentors were available.

A Lyft spokeswoman wouldn't say how many drivers might get stranded without the bonus but said thousands of other drivers would likely qualify. "We will be in touch with updates for applicants who were not able to qualify for the latest promotion, after this promotion concludes," she said in a statement.


----------



## mizzrock

AmberLamps said:


> Just got this email for Denver market....
> Glad i got my 4 people in yesterday and all of them did mentor rides today, should be a nice little pay check if they all go through...hahah
> 
> Yesterday we announced our $1,000 sign-on and driver referral bonuses, which resulted in thousands of new applications - proving that no one can hustle as hard as Lyft drivers.
> 
> Because of the unprecedented response, we've extended the timeline and updated the requirements for this promotion to make sure as many drivers as possible can get their bonus.
> 
> *Drivers in eligible markets who apply after 12 p.m. PST (3 p.m. EST) local time today will need to give 30 rides by Sunday, March 8, to get their $1,000 bonus. If you or your friends applied before 12 p.m. (3 p.m. EST) today, this change doesn't apply. Just get that first ride done by March 5.
> *


When they say "by" March 5th, do they mean the referral can't do the ride ON March 5th?? Mine did it at 2p March 5th and no bonus yet.


----------

